# Just confessed my crush



## Quietguy86 (Aug 12, 2018)

I just confessed how I felt to my crush and she was honest and told me she was working on herself and wasn't looking for anything but thanked me for telling her and said she'd be happy to be my wing woman and help me meet other women. I do feel disappointed but I respect her for being direct and she gave me some perspective on a few things, I've been in denial about some stuff and stuck and she pointed out some things she sees and she wasn't wrong. 

Not my first race out of the gate, it doesn't hurt like the others have though because I had no expectations and didn't expect anything from her. I just wanted to tell her, be like I really like you. It hurt more with the last one because I had developed real feelings for her. Anyways I learnt I can take rejection and at least she doesn't think I'm creepy or feel uncomfortable with me. She's cool with me.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Its great you both took it so well and mature. Takes courage to do that, and her being open to support is only a positive.


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

Just curious, how long have you known her for? and when did you start having a crush on her>?


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Great job. Lots of people don't have the guts to do that. Now you need to work on finding a replacement for her. Other fish in the sea. Perhaps her wingwoman offer will lead to other ladies


----------



## ideasunlimitedonline (Apr 11, 2019)

Quietguy86 said:


> I just confessed how I felt to my crush and she was honest and told me she was working on herself and wasn't looking for anything but thanked me for telling her and said she'd be happy to be my wing woman and help me meet other women. I do feel disappointed but I respect her for being direct and she gave me some perspective on a few things, I've been in denial about some stuff and stuck and she pointed out some things she sees and she wasn't wrong.
> 
> Not my first race out of the gate, it doesn't hurt like the others have though because I had no expectations and didn't expect anything from her. I just wanted to tell her, be like I really like you. It hurt more with the last one because I had developed real feelings for her. Anyways I learnt I can take rejection and at least she doesn't think I'm creepy or feel uncomfortable with me. She's cool with me.


Heck yes, show that manly sense of respect and maturity, dang I can feel that swag all the way over here:grin2:


----------



## giovanniiiii (May 22, 2019)

You did great and well! I doubt if I would ever be able to take that well maturely, if it were me


----------

